# Guide staff wanted, Denali Park Alaska



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

You want rafters and have them pass a drug test? I'm sorry, but you have to get real. If you're willing to drop that ridiculous ritual and want people who can raft and allow them to smoke weed, I am willing to apply.

[email protected]


----------

